# Spot of dark hair suddenly appeared



## Kkelly (Mar 21, 2015)

Vivi is 8 months old. Our family has never owned a dog and we are very thankful that Santa brought us our V, as she is the perfect pup for our family and we are totally in love! Having said that, we are total novices to dog care and we are learning a lot every day. We have learned a ton from this forum (thank you all!) and from our vet, who also has a V.

Our latest issue is the dark circular patch of hair on the bottom part of her back. It literally appeared overnight and has not changed in the last few days. The hair is the color of the hair closest to her skin but doesn't have those golden tips on it like the rest of her hair. It is the same texture but it might be slightly shorter than everywhere else, I can't tell for sure. The skin underneath looks the like everywhere else on her body.

Should I take her to the vet? Or is this something common and not problematic? I have read about pups losing their softer fur and changing to adult hair but not show when or how that process occurs.

She is shedding much more lately but it's so hot outside that even in the house it's warmer than usual. 

I attached a photo. Yes, she's allowed on the furniture and yes, that's my littlest child under her. They play the "find me under the blanket game" every morning as past of their routine and it was the only time I could get Vivi in a picture.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm sure this is stupid question, BUT - have you tried washing it?


----------



## Kkelly (Mar 21, 2015)

Lol, it is not a stupid question! I thought it was a spot of syrup or something sticky at first. But it's not sticky and a bath didn't help. Also she seems unbothered by it - not itchy or anything.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Just read this online from someone asking the same question on a different dog forum:
_I know in my red or silver poodles if they have suffered ANY irritation to the skin the new hair will often come in darker, but will lighten up to the same color as the rest of the coat after a few months. Perhaps she had an unnoticed insect bite or some other abrasion to her skin a a while back and now the darker hair is coming back in over that area. It also occurs after vaccines, especially rabies.
I had a silver poodle who had surgery once. Several months later he had FOUR large areas where the hair was totally BLACK. My vet told me that was where they attached the clamps for the surgery drape... there was absolutely no indication of anything on his skin, it was only his hair that was black. Within 6 months or so it was the same silver as the rest of his coat.

_


----------



## gmk (Dec 21, 2010)

It would appear to me folliculitis, which is an infection of the hair follicles.


----------



## bluemooon (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi, I know this is the old post, but wondering if the spot on your dog disappeared after some time. We have 6 month old viszla and after rabies shot the same dark spot appeared and few days later one more, close to the vaccine. spot.


----------



## Hour (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi just wondering if anyone can tell me how this issue was resolved? I have a 14 week old and a dark spot recently appeared on her back almost identical to these pictures.
Thanks


----------

